# atañe



## karunavera

Hola a todos! 
Quisiera saber si se dice 'atañe a las' o 'atañe las'.
Gracias de antemano.
Karuna.


----------



## yellowsky

Atañe a las.
'Atañer a' significa 'en lo que se refiere a' o 'en lo que concierne a'.
En italiano sería 'per quanto riguarda" senza 'a', de ahí tus dudas.


----------



## karunavera

Gracias yellow!


----------



## yellowsky

Di niente, karunavera!


----------



## karunavera

se me ocurre otra pregunta: se puede decir 'por lo que atañe' ? o tengo que decir solo 'en lo que atañe'?


----------



## karunavera

el caso es que los diccionarios on line no tienen todos los terminos, y cuando los tienen son incompletos, por lo menos los que he encontrado yo!


----------



## yellowsky

¿Se puede decir 'por lo que atañe'  o tengo que decir solo 'en lo que atañe a' ?


Por lo que a mí me atañe...
En lo que atañe a....

Por lo que a mí me concierne..
En lo que concierne a...


----------



## Gianma

yellowsky said:


> Atañe a las.
> 'Atañer a' significa 'en lo que se refiere a' o 'en lo que concierne a'.
> En italiano sería 'per quanto riguarda" senza 'a', de ahí tus dudas.



Hola a todos.
Queda mejor precisar que también en italiano "attenere", que es el _homólogo _de atañer, necesita la preposición "a".

Per quanto riguarda (concerne) *il*... = Per quanto attiene *al*...


----------



## yellowsky

Non conoscevo il verbo "attener(si) a". Non si usa molto, vero?
Per quanto riguarda gli altri 2 verbi, mi sa che si usa più 'riguarda' che 'concerne', giusto?
A volte la lingua è più semplice di quanto pare.


----------



## irene.acler

yellowsky said:


> Non conoscevo il verbo "attener(si) a". Non si usa molto, vero?
> Per quanto riguarda gli altri 2 verbi, mi sa che si usa più 'riguarda' che 'concerne', giusto?
> A volte la lingua è più semplice di quanto pare.


 
Yellowsky, depende. Es decir, "attenersi a" se utiliza bastante cuando por ejemplo dices: devi attenerti alle regole della nostra famiglia, devi attenerti alle nostre regole, etcetera. 
Si en cambio consideramos la expresión "per quanto attiene a", ésta no se usa mucho.

Yo digo más "riguarda" que "concerne", creo que "concerne" es algo más formal.


----------



## Dublin

Hola.

Quindi, non sarebbe giusto allora dire in italiano "per rispetto", "a rispetto" o "in rispetto" quando ci vuole dire "en lo que respecta a"/"en lo que atañe a"?

Certamente quando parlo in italiano, e voglio dire "por lo que respecta a" dico "per quanto riguarda", a volte però (forse per una raggione di una grande somiglianza con l'espressione in spagnolo) ho detto "in rispetto" (ovviamente per tradure "respecto" e non "respeto").

Grazie.


----------



## irene.acler

Dublin said:


> Hola.
> 
> Quindi, non sarebbe giusto allora dire in italiano "per rispetto", "a rispetto" o "in rispetto" quando si vuole dire "en lo que respecta a"/"en lo que atañe a"?
> 
> Certamente quando parlo in italiano, e voglio dire "por lo que respecta a" dico "per quanto riguarda", a volte però (forse per una raggione di una grande somiglianza con l'espressione in spagnolo) ho detto "in rispetto" (ovviamente per tradurre "respecto" e non "respeto").
> 
> Grazie.


 
Hola de nuevo, Dublin! Espero que no te moleste si te he corregido dos cositas.

Para traducir "por lo que respecta a" en italiano no puedes decir "in rispetto", ni "a rispetto", ni "per rispetto". La única expresión que puedes utilizar es "per quanto riguarda".

Per rispetto--> "per rispetto nei suoi confronti, non le ho chiesto nulla" (=por el respeto que tengo hacia cierta persona, no le pregunto nada.. por cierto, cómo se diría esto en español?)
A rispetto--> no se me ocurre nada ahora con esta expresión. No sé si se utiliza a decir verdad
In rispetto--> fare qualcosa in rispetto delle persone e dell'ambiente (para respetar las personas y el medioambiente)


----------



## Dublin

Muchísimas gracias, Irene.

No me molesta para nada que me corrijas ¿Cómo me iba a molestar? Todo lo contrario, te lo agradezco de verdad 

En cuanto a la frase "per rispetto nei suoi confronti, non le ho chiesto nulla" yo la traduciría como "por respeto a lo que le concierne, no le pregunté nada". 

-Nei suoi confronti = En lo que le concierne/atañe.
-Nei miei confronti = En lo que me concierne/atañe.

Saludos.


----------



## irene.acler

Perfecto, gracias Dublin.
Por cierto, corrígeme tu también si me equicovo!


----------



## yellowsky

"Per rispetto nei suoi confronti, non le ho chiesto nulla" yo lo traduciría:
"Por respeto a él, no le pedí nada" o "Por el respeto que le tengo, no le pedí nada" (la segunda es más rebuscada, nadie la diría)

Debo rectificar el post 7:
Por/En lo que me atañe... Por/En lo que a mí me atañe... (enfático)

*En*/Por lo que atañe a.... .Se usa más "en".
'En/Por lo que respecta/atañe a la empresa...'

"Atañer" no se usa casi nunca en el oral.
'Concernir' se usa un poco más, y el que más se usa de todos es 'respectar':
'*En/Por* lo que a mí respecta, no veo inconveniente'. Se usan los dos por igual.


----------

